# Using uber as a passenger



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

So, I'm a driver for uber in Tulsa, OK. This weekend me and my wife went to OKC for a one night trip. Decided to use Uber to go from our hotel to a bar area. When I requested the ride, It showed me the pic of the driver, and his license plate was definitely not an OK plate. Then I noticed he was in a Ford Mustang. They don't make a mustang with 4 doors so I figured this was going to be interesting. Sure enough, He pulls up in a 2 door convertible. Now I'm sure a lot of people would love to take a vehicle like this, as it was a beautiful evening out and having the top down was nice. However, my wife was not thrilled about having to crawl into the back seat and then be crammed between her seat and the front seat. The driver was very nice, was going to med school and it was his 2nd night driving. I rated him 5 stars but then did a report issue and told them he was in a 2 door vehicle that could never hold 4 passengers comfortably. Ubers reply was of course, this was not very uber of us, we'll report it to the local operations team. And that was it. 

The Ride back, our driver was just right around the block so he showed up right away. When we got in, He had the radio up very loud, and it was just on commercials. So we got to listen to blaring commercials the whole way back. He did say hello and good bye at the beginning and end, but that was it, or if he did talk I couldn't hear it. He got 3 stars and left a comment of his radio.

I had used uber 2 other times. My first time was in OKC as well, and we had a nice lady in a van. That was a good trip. Our 2nd time was here in Tulsa. I had a free ride from referring someone before I was a driver, and used a select so a driver could get closer to the full $20. I had never used select, but thought it would be nice. Well a guy pulls up in a Chevy Equniox base model. No leather seats, nothing. I was pretty disappointed. My wife has the exact same car and uber won't allow me to use it because of no leather seats. Then I have a fully loaded top model Ford Fusion, but uber won't allow that for select either because a Ford Fusion isn't a nice car. I really think just listing a make and model as compatible with select is the wrong approach for this. Because yeah, most people don't have a fully loaded Fusion and I wouldn't expect that for select, But with the right options its a pretty nice vehicle. Then they allow any chevy equinox no matter what model level. I've never seen anyone with a fully loaded equinox, so I don't even know what they are like. I really feel like to qualify for select there should be certain qualifications on the vehicle that it should have. 

After these few experiences as a passenger, I feel like I go way above and beyond for my passengers. I just wonder how many other people get 3/4 of their rides that aren't what they expect.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Same here.... I got in a minivan that had leopard print shag carpet stapled on and Burger King cups in the cup holders... The guy had no pride in his vehicle. The guy had no people skills... As a driver, I didn't one star him, but I didn't 5 star him either. 

Now I'm curious to see if my truck qualifies for Uber Select... UberX is becoming a pain in the ass.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

I always rate and leave a comment. No matter good or bad. I'm a driver also and would love this kind of feedback. However, driving here in Tulsa, I've never got one comment given to me. Mine just says "Here's what riders had to say" and its always blank. I'd love to get some feedback on what people like or don't like, but I guess in this area i'm lucky if they even rate me at all.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

I use Uber as a PAX and have really only had one poor experience. The guys car was dirty and smelled bad. The driver seemed to be an ex taxi driver. I generally take Select or Black as a PAX. 

The feedback is always great! Here is mine from this past week.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

benk016 said:


> So, I'm a driver for uber in Tulsa, OK....


I really wish people would stop saying, "I'm a driver for Uber".

You are NOT a driver for Uber. You drive for YOURSELF.
You are independent of Uber. You are an independent contractor that is paying a fee for use of the tech company's application that provides you with leads.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

benk016 said:


> I always rate and leave a comment. No matter good or bad. I'm a driver also and would love this kind of feedback. However, driving here in Tulsa, I've never got one comment given to me. Mine just says "Here's what riders had to say" and its always blank. I'd love to get some feedback on what people like or don't like, but I guess in this area i'm lucky if they even rate me at all.


You left a comment, but did you tip?


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I commend you a) for posting your trip experiences, and b) for leaving comments for the drivers through the app. It depends on the market, apparently, but in some markets (like SoCal) we get weekly recap emails that include the feedback from riders (sample below).
> 
> View attachment 7036
> 
> ...


I definitely agree reporting those vehicles. Uber cannot have it's rider driving around just anything.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> You left a comment, but did you tip?


Tipping is not required.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff Saloon said:


> Tipping is not required.


Jeff, turn off your Uber app and find another line of work.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

What kind of work would you suggest? I always wanted to be general manager for the NY Mets.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Your a driver and just like all pax find something insignificant to report on. Pax crack me up for rating poorly and then commenting like driver will see it. Why NOT Ask The driver To Turn Down the music. People rate drivers for everything else except for a safe ride to point A to point B.
Whatever bothers them we will wait and See at the end of the ride with a bad rating instead of telling the driver.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> You left a comment, but did you tip?


I did not tip. I had money, and had planned on tipping as my trips were just about a dollar over a min fare. However, Neither trips I felt were tip worthy. If I need a ride and don't have cash on me, I take lyft instead so I can tip in the app. 
Any time I do tip the drivers always seem so shocked, as I usually am here. No one in the Tulsa area really tips.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Your a driver and just like all pax find something insignificant to report on. Pax crack me up for rating poorly and then commenting like driver will see it. Why NOT Ask The driver To Turn Down the music. People rate drivers for everything else except for a safe ride to point A to point B.
> Whatever bothers them we will wait and See at the end of the ride with a bad rating instead of telling the driver.


I rate you a 5.0 for that comment. Excellent commentary!!!


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Your a driver and just like all pax find something insignificant to report on. Pax crack me up for rating poorly and then commenting like driver will see it. Why NOT Ask The driver To Turn Down the music. People rate drivers for everything else except for a safe ride to point A to point B.
> Whatever bothers them we will wait and See at the end of the ride with a bad rating instead of telling the driver.


It would have been one thing if it was music, but it was commercials for the whole trip. Nothing better than hearing 4 different annoying car lot commercials for your trip back to your hotel room so loud you can't hear yourself talk. I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't have cared, but I always make sure my pax are comfortable. Music on or off, air warmer or cooler. It just wasn't a good ride. My wife was even kind of uncomfortable just based on how the guy acted. Very un-friendly. She said she was glad she was in the back seat, and wished i'd have sat back there with her.

I'm not one to find just anything wrong, but these other drivers that do this give myself as a driver a bad rep.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

benk016 if your Uber app said that you'll be picked up in a mustang and a mustang shows up, then Uber knows that's a 2 door call. If you didn't want to ride in a mustang, cancel! If you get in and you get to your destination safely for a fraction what a cab charges, TIP. If the conversation was not your cup of tea find a way to mention it, if the radio is bothering you, mention it....you're not giving the driver a final exam, you are getting a service. BUT YOU STILL TIP.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> benk016 if your Uber app said that you'll be picked up in a mustang and a mustang shows up, then Uber knows that's a 2 door call. If you didn't want to ride in a mustang, cancel! If you get in and you get to your destination safely for a fraction what a cab charges, TIP. If the conversation was not your cup of tea find a way to mention it, if the radio is bothering you, mention it....you're not giving the driver a final exam, you are getting a service. BUT YOU STILL TIP.


I realize that uber knows he was in a mustang, but one of the very basic requirements for an uber vehicle is 4 doors and 2005 or newer. This vehicle didn't meet that one basic requirement.

I've worked for tips in a few jobs. I don't expect a tip 100% of the time. A tip is for someone that does their job and does it well. When people EXPECT a tip, just for doing their job, regardless of how well they did it, is what I have a problem with. Getting me from point A to point B is what I pay you with the rate for. Being friendly and welcoming is where the tip comes in.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

benk016 said:


> I realize that uber knows he was in a mustang, but one of the very basic requirements for an uber vehicle is 4 doors and 2005 or newer. This vehicle didn't meet that one basic requirement.
> 
> I've worked for tips in a few jobs. I don't expect a tip 100% of the time. A tip is for someone that does their job and does it well. When people EXPECT a tip, just for doing their job, regardless of how well they did it, is what I have a problem with. Getting me from point A to point B is what I pay you with the rate for. Being friendly and welcoming is where the tip comes in.


So Uber says it's ok but you're going to hold the driver responsible?

And when you go out to eat you don't tip your waitress/waiter all the time, is that what you're saying?

please please please stop being a PAX. I hope you were given a 1 rating from each of those drivers.

You don't work for Uber corporate! You're not the enforcer.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

benk016 said:


> I did not tip. I had money, and had planned on tipping as my trips were just about a dollar over a min fare. However, Neither trips I felt were tip worthy. If I need a ride and don't have cash on me, I take lyft instead so I can tip in the app.
> Any time I do tip the drivers always seem so shocked, as I usually am here. No one in the Tulsa area really tips.


NO ONE TIPS!! IT SUCKS BIG TIME. Passengers complain about everything, but can they tip just once??? EVER


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Ez-Russ said:


> NO ONE TIPS!! IT SUCKS BIG TIME. Passengers complain about everything, but can they tip just once??? EVER


it's even worse when this driver is a PAX and does the same.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't create this thread to debate tipping or anything like that. I wanted to share my experiences so far as a passenger, and to see maybe what others have run into as a passenger. I've taken a few rides with other people using their accounts and I am always the one to tip on those rides, as they've been great. My usual tip for a driver is $5 especially if its a short trip. And like I said earlier, I tend to use Lyft more just so I can tip in the app since I don't usually have cash on me.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

S


benk016 said:


> So, I'm a driver for uber in Tulsa, OK. This weekend me and my wife went to OKC for a one night trip. Decided to use Uber to go from our hotel to a bar area. When I requested the ride, It showed me the pic of the driver, and his license plate was definitely not an OK plate. Then I noticed he was in a Ford Mustang. They don't make a mustang with 4 doors so I figured this was going to be interesting. Sure enough, He pulls up in a 2 door convertible. Now I'm sure a lot of people would love to take a vehicle like this, as it was a beautiful evening out and having the top down was nice. However, my wife was not thrilled about having to crawl into the back seat and then be crammed between her seat and the front seat. The driver was very nice, was going to med school and it was his 2nd night driving. I rated him 5 stars but then did a report issue and told them he was in a 2 door vehicle that could never hold 4 passengers comfortably. Ubers reply was of course, this was not very uber of us, we'll report it to the local operations team. And that was it.
> 
> The Ride back, our driver was just right around the block so he showed up right away. When we got in, He had the radio up very loud, and it was just on commercials. So we got to listen to blaring commercials the whole way back. He did say hello and good bye at the beginning and end, but that was it, or if he did talk I couldn't hear it. He got 3 stars and left a comment of his radio.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that you didn't get your $8.00 worth. At least you got to try to fire someone


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

My point isn't to get someone fired, or anything. These are things that reflect poorly on Uber, and ultimately on me and you as a driver. I was pointing out the fact that me myself, have used my passenger account 4 times, and 3 out of those 4 times, There has been something not quite right with the experience. Most passengers would probably quit using the platform all together with those odds. We had some friends down one weekend and used uber several times, and each time was a perfect experience, and exactly what I was expecting. 

There is a plus side to these drivers being out there, When I get a passenger that has had some experiences like mine, they are extra happy to have me as a driver and rate/tip accordingly.

The problem in Oklahoma, is that there is no approval process for vehicles. all you have to do is upload your drivers license photo, insurance photo, and vehicle registration. No pictures of the vehicle are required unless you're applying for select.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

benk016 said:


> The problem in Oklahoma, is that there is no approval process for vehicles. all you have to do is upload your drivers license photo, insurance photo, and vehicle registration. No pictures of the vehicle are required unless you're applying for select.


Again, that's not the driver's fault and it's not for you to enforce. At that point in time you were a customer. You should have cancelled and gotten another Uber if you weren't happy. Do you get the gist of what we are all telling you?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

What's especially bad is that the pax in this knows that Tulsa's rates are 1.20/mile. You get what you pay for.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I nominate this guy for the 'worst passenger award' on the next monthly summary. 
I hope you win, sir.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

benk016 said:


> It would have been one thing if it was music, but it was commercials for the whole trip. Nothing better than hearing 4 different annoying car lot commercials for your trip back to your hotel room so loud you can't hear yourself talk. I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't have cared, but I always make sure my pax are comfortable. Music on or off, air warmer or cooler. It just wasn't a good ride. My wife was even kind of uncomfortable just based on how the guy acted. Very un-friendly. She said she was glad she was in the back seat, and wished i'd have sat back there with her.
> 
> I'm not one to find just anything wrong, but these other drivers that do this give myself as a driver a bad rep.


Ya know......the couples or dates that don't sit in the backseat together kinda annoy ME. It's wierd. And there's nothing like them yell talking back and forth in my right ear. What's worse is when one jumps in the front seat like that and is totally unsocial or the pax have some privy conversation from front seat to back seat the whole way as if you're not even there although you're literally rubbing elbows. It's uncouth and rude.

Frankly, you throw many signals of a control freak. My guess is the driver was annoyed with you before you were with him.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

benk016 said:


> I did not tip. I had money, and had planned on tipping as my trips were just about a dollar over a min fare. However, Neither trips I felt were tip worthy. If I need a ride and don't have cash on me, I take lyft instead so I can tip in the app.
> Any time I do tip the drivers always seem so shocked, as I usually am here. No one in the Tulsa area really tips.


So you snitched on the Drivers and did not even tip?
Not the right car, so the **** what, let somebody who does not "drive for UBER" do that. 
Sounds like you were eager to treat others the way you are treated.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

benk016 said:


> My point isn't to get someone fired, or anything. These are things that reflect poorly on Uber, and ultimately on me and you as a driver. I was pointing out the fact that me myself, have used my passenger account 4 times, and 3 out of those 4 times, There has been something not quite right with the experience. Most passengers would probably quit using the platform all together with those odds. We had some friends down one weekend and used uber several times, and each time was a perfect experience, and exactly what I was expecting.
> 
> There is a plus side to these drivers being out there, When I get a passenger that has had some experiences like mine, they are extra happy to have me as a driver and rate/tip accordingly.
> 
> The problem in Oklahoma, is that there is no approval process for vehicles. all you have to do is upload your drivers license photo, insurance photo, and vehicle registration. No pictures of the vehicle are required unless you're applying for select.


My estimate is that Uber just doesn't work for 50% of the current clientele, they will eventually realize this and weed themselves out. 3 out of 4 rides weren't to your standards = Uber is just not for you.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

And ya know what else? With the gas prices rising once again in Chicago, the torn-up catastrophic roads we have to drive on, the Uber rates at .90 CENTS/mile and .20 CENTS/minute, no tips.........NO air conditioning this Summer either. I have to squeeze the most MPG out of this machine as possible.

Too hot? Feel free to adjust the "climate control" yourself. The power windows are unlocked and there's a switch near your hand. Stick your head out the window and catch the breeze like my dog.

And mother ****ing Tulsa Oklahoma gets $1.20 DOLLARS/mile?!!!!!!! No wonder you're willing to kiss ass.


----------

